# Digital TV - kaffeine does not work, but vlc and mplayer do work



## RichardM (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a digital TV setup on FreeBSD 11.1 using the multimedia/cx88 driver. It works fine - I can create a scanfile with multimedia/w_scan, and then watch TV with vlc or mplayer. However, I would like to use kaffeine, which does not allow me to scan. Since no device shows up in kaffeine, I guess it can't find /dev/dvb/adaptor0. How do I tell kaffeine where the device files are? There is no place to specify device files in kaffeine. I'm not sure if kaffeine uses hal, but anyway cx88 was compiled with option HAL set, and hal and dbus are working.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 8, 2017)

Well the first thing to check is that the /dev/dvb structure exists.
`ls /dev` (look for /dvb node)

But first make sure you have cuse loaded on bootup and you might also need these two ports: multimedia/v4l_compat and multimedia/libv4l

http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/video4bsd/

Also make sure you can get cx88 Linux API working according to the wiki:
http://corona.homeunix.net/cx88wiki/Overview/TipsAndTricks


----------



## RichardM (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks, yes the /dev/dvb structure does exist:

`$ ls -lR /dev/dvb/
total 1
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Dec  8 20:01 adapter0

/dev/dvb/adapter0:
total 0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator  0x88 Dec  8 20:01 demux0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator  0x89 Dec  8 20:01 dvr0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator  0xad Dec  8 20:01 frontend0`

and cx88 is working fine - I can watch TV on vlc & mplayer, and w_scan works fine. I don't think I need to worry about webcamd as none of this is USB. It's just that kaffeine doesn't seem able to pick up the /dev/dvb structure above.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is an older guide (Oct. 2012) on Digital TV, which involves kaffeine. Maybe useful.

Edit: Link


----------



## RichardM (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes I did work through that guide, I am guessing what's happening is that a USB TV stick would be handled by webcamd, which would notify hal, which would then be picked up by kaffeine. However, for my setup, I would expect the cx88 driver to notify hal, and there seems to be something missing in the cx88 -> hal -> kaffeine connection.


----------

